#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IoT solutions for agriculture and smart farming!

## Bhavya

For growers and farmers, IoT provides extremely productive methods to do smart farming. They can nurture the soil and grow livestock with the use of sensors. With the help of IoT, farmers can check the soil and crop health 24/7hours. Here you can find some smart IoT applications for smart farming and agriculture.

----------

